# Please delete



## chrissyp (Feb 6, 2021)

Found my answers, don't know how to delete thread


----------



## drop bear (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## chrissyp (Feb 6, 2021)

drop bear said:


> View attachment 23625


Ah, ty, got my A and B mixed up!


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 6, 2021)

drop bear said:


> View attachment 23625


I bloody remember that combination of buttons.... arrrgh what was it from..... Super Street Fighter 2? Or Mortal Kombat... I think it was Street Fighter, to make it the super turbo mode/speed!!!


----------



## drop bear (Feb 6, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> I bloody remember that combination of buttons.... arrrgh what was it from..... Super Street Fighter 2? Or Mortal Kombat... I think it was Street Fighter, to make it the super turbo mode/speed!!!



That is the universal cheat code. It works everywhere.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 6, 2021)

You cannot delete threads.


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 6, 2021)

drop bear said:


> That is the universal cheat code. It works everywhere.


Ahhh yes just looked it up, referred to as the "Konami code" haha, a very common cheat code


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 7, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> Ahhh yes just looked it up, referred to as the "Konami code" haha, a very common cheat code


It works everywhere. Including a game that I made (and never released). It gives developers access to run 4x speed and through obstacle, in order to get to/test certain bugs without having to complete the playthrough each time.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 7, 2021)

drop bear said:


> That is the universal cheat code. It works everywhere.


Except in Windows. Nothing works all the time in Windows.


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 7, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> I bloody remember that combination of buttons.... arrrgh what was it from..... Super Street Fighter 2? Or Mortal Kombat... I think it was Street Fighter, to make it the super turbo mode/speed!!!



I first learned that code for "Super Contra" on nintendo


----------

